# Need help with Trek sizing!



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been getting ready to purchase my first "real" road bike and I need help with sizing -- I used Wrench Science to help me get an idea of my size, but I'm not sure how to match that up with the Trek numbers.

Here's what Wrench Science said:
Handlebar Width = 38 cm
Overall reach = 59.254
Frame size = 52 cm Center to Top or 50 cm Center to Center
Recomended Saddle Height = 68.41

I'm 5' 5" without shoes.

I have the Trek catalog with the geometry info, and I can't figure out what Center to Top or Center to Center means for the frame size.  The diagram has the frame size being measured from the bottom bracket to the intersection between the seat post and the top tube. The top tube is measured from the seat post to the stem.

For the model that I'm looking at, the smallest WSD frame is 51 cm frame size, and the top tube is 49.8. The smallest "unisex" frame is 50 cm and the top tube is 52.5.

I test rode last year's models a few months ago in both the 50 cm "unisex" and the 51 cm WSD and I felt stretched out on the 51, the 50 cm felt better. (These were two different models, and neither is the one that I wanted but the geometry seems like it is the same according to the specs.)

The bike shop doesn't have either the 51 or the 50 in any models (2004 or 2005). They said they would order one for me to try with no obligation to buy, but I kind of got the feeling they would only order one, not two. What should I expect here, should I press them to get both? They said they would work with me to get a good fit on either one, and that they'd swap out the seat for a WSD seat with no extra charge (unless I got a more expensive one, then I'd get a credit).

I think I'm leaning towards the 50 -- should I have any qualms about getting the 50 cm even though it isn't WSD?

Oh one more thing, I have pretty big hands and feet -- wear size 9 shoes and women's gloves don't fit me. I have two pairs of men's gloves, both are size small. I don't have much of a torso but my arms are pretty long -- I often have troubles with long sleeve shirts because the sleeves are too short! I guess I'm pretty freakish, ha ha! :-D

Thanks a bunch, I can't wait to get my bike!!!
Lisa


----------



## itwonder (Nov 1, 2004)

Have you looked at Trek geometry online? You must be looking at the 5000 and 5000WSD. The diagram shows the frame size is measured from center BB to the TOP of the tube. Are you sure your memory from the test ride is correct?  The unisex model has a 2.7 cm longer top tube....It's hard to understand how you would feel more stretched out on the shorter top tube unless there was a big difference in the length of the stem that was installed or there was a big difference in the saddle height. Check that out. You are correct to be cautious. If the TT is too long for you, there will be too much pressure on your hands and you will be uncomfortable. Maybe you can find those frame sizes at another store to try; even if a different model Trek should be close. When riding with your hands in the drops, the flat part of the handlebar should block your view of the front axle. Your arms should some bend in them (65-70% of fully straightened), with your knee missing contact with your elbow on the upstroke by a couple of inches. If the frame is close, the stem length is swapped out to perfect the fit.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Try a compact frame,it might fit and feel better.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

Treks are measured from the center of the BB to the TOP of the SEATPOST COLLAR. this is pretty unusual. 

if you believe wrench science then you should really be looking at either the 54cm WSD trek or the 52cm men's. a 54 trek == 52 C-T or a 51 C-C. if your height truly is 5.5 w/o shoes, i think this sounds like a more reasonable fit. usually i fit someone in the 5.2 range on a 51cm WSD. 

personally, i'd probably opt for the WSD bike. if you ever feel the reach is too short on them, it's pretty simple to just change it out for a longer stem. any LBS worth it's salt will swap stems out for free for you. if you have any doubts, try to make sure you test ride bikes that are setup closer to each other. i.e. make sure the stems are the same lenght if you want to see how the top tube affect your fit. The LBS should do some sort of fitting on you also. this is pretty critical on road bikes. 

this is an aside - but one more thing to consider is that on the 51cm WSD, i believe it uses 650c wheels. I'm a big fan of 650c's on the smaller bikes. it gives the bikes a better geometry and handles more like a bigger bike, but realize that you have to carry your own tubes, and you can't swap wheels or tires with your friends to try them out. all the men's bikes use 700c as does the 54cm WSD.

GL,
-don


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Went to the LBS...*

They were really great, worked with me for an hour and 15 mins or so measuring and test riding what they had. I'm going with the 50 cm "reg" bike. 

They had to order it for me, and they said they'd swap out stems to make sure it was a perfect fit when the bike came in.

I think it's great that Trek makes so many sizes of bikes, and that they have WSD ones, but it sure can get confusing when you're trying to figure it out! Especially when you have to go by the numbers because all the sizes aren't in stock.

Thanks everyone!
Lisa


----------

